# Word for the day ribaldry



## Josiah (Mar 19, 2015)

Ribaldry, or blue comedy is humorous entertainment that ranges from bordering on indelicacy to gross indecency. It is also referred to as "bawdiness", "gaminess" or "bawdry".


Sex is presented in ribald material more for the purpose of poking fun at the foibles and weaknesses that manifest themselves in human sexuality, rather than to present ****** stimulation either excitingly or artistically. Also, ribaldry may use sex as a metaphor to illustrate some non-****** concern, in which case ribaldry may verge on the territory of satire.


Like any humour, ribaldry may be read as conventional or subversive. Ribaldry typically depends on a shared background of ****** conventions and values, and its comedy generally depends on seeing those conventions broken.

Ribald the adjective means vulgar or indecent in speech, language, etc.; coarsely mocking, abusive, or irreverent; scurrilous.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 19, 2015)

Good word!


----------



## Vivjen (Mar 19, 2015)

I have learnt something again; i didn't realise it was so tied up with sex; I just thought it was over-rowdiness etc in general.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 19, 2015)

Figures sex is behind this one .....lol  I need to pay attention to Jeopardy  tonight and get a word. I told you I have a lot less  brain matter these days.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 19, 2015)

That's no excuse we're all a little cognitively impaired on this forum.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 19, 2015)

:grin:  Ok Josiah  but I am more than other on this one. lol


----------



## Falcon (Mar 19, 2015)

Being pure of heart and mind, I would never, EVER stray into the realm of ribaldry.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 19, 2015)

I particularly enjoyed the phrase from the original post  ". . .of poking fun at the foibles and weaknesses that manifest themselves in human sexuality". There's certainly plenty of material there to poke fun at.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 19, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Being pure of heart and mind, I would never, EVER stray into the realm of ribaldry.



Me too, Falcon, deep down I'm really a very dour fellow.


----------

